# Steamer Trunk



## Justin1110 (Apr 9, 2010)

I was recently asked to build a custom trunk with a false front, removable tray and drawers to hold family photos and personal items. I pretty much have the design done. Ive been looking for the right hardware for the style I am going for but not having much luck. The second photo is the style I had in mind, a dark stained trunk with antique brass hardware with leather strap handles. I was wondering if anyone knew a Canadian online store that sells the hardware I am looking for at a decent price. Another option is to buy some polished brass hardware and if there is a way to tarnish/antique it, I would be open to doing that.

Any suggestions for the design of the trunk are also welcome. Thanks


----------



## othermeans (May 22, 2013)

Hi Justin I like your project. Did you look at the trunk on the Rockler site? They have plans and also some hardware like your looking for (but its not cheap). Also the Wood Whisperer has several videos on his site regarding the building of the steamer trunk. Hope this helps.


----------



## Justin1110 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi othermeans, I seen the wood whispers video and that's where I started but then I started to add different ideas I had. My biggest challenge is finding the antique brass hardware, everything I've found is just polished .


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

I'd check flea markets and antique stores which often have sets of antique hardware.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

For tarnishing brass, leave it soaking in apple cider vinegar and bake it in the oven. The level of tarnish depends on how long you leave it from an hour to overnight, same with the oven. If you buy lacquered hardware, strip the lacquer first by soaking in lacquer thinners. Nice trunk btw.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

www.hardwareofthepast.com


----------

